# Best thing for pond scum



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just wondering what product was best for getting rid of pond scum, weeds, algae, etc... The pond is pretty big as well 2-3 acres. Thanks!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Cutrine Plus for the algae.

As far as herbcides go, use Reward if you're unsure of the species you have at hand. I'de recommend getting them IDed and going from there. Big variance in aquatic herbacide prices, consequently the less effective ones are less expensive... but some plants are push overs in the grand scheme of things.

Post pictures of the different looking plants you find in the pond, provided you have the means too. I'de be more than happy to identify them for you.

I'm assuming in your situation, seeing as your a fisherman, you're not going for complete irridication of all the plants, just reducing the current ammount.

What kind of depths are we talking about, and how much coverage is there? This late in the season, some ponds are better left till next year attempting any type of vegetation control, expecially in situations where there is a lot.


----------

